# Vektorgrafik europa und Skandinavien



## Shortman (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand helfen. Suche eine einfache Karte, in eps von Europa und Skandinavien ohne Russland Bulgarien usw. Hat diese jemand oder kann sie mir erstellen. 
Wäre super danke im voraus.


----------



## fanste (1. Mai 2006)

Willkommen im Forum.
Vielleicht kann dir jemand helfen. Aber ersteinmal korrigierst du bitte deinen Beitrag bezüglich der deutschen Rechtschreibung. (Groß-/Kleinschreibung, Satzzeichen)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Mai 2006)

Ist es wirklich so schwer, Google zu bedienen?
Vektorkarte Europa


----------



## Shortman (1. Mai 2006)

Danke, da war ich schon aber ich wollte ohne Russland Polen Bulgarien


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Mai 2006)

Und wieso entfernst Du aus dieser Datei nicht einfach die gewünschten Staaten?


----------

